# ADA Online Aqua Journal--IN ENGLISH!



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

You got to check out the online Aqua Journal if you have not already! ADA asked me to gather feedback as well regarding the types of information and topics everyone wants to see covered, so let me know!

http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Totally sweet!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's one of the more informative ADA translations as far as the ideas behind their products and how to use them.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

That is great reading, answered several lingering questions I've had about nature aquariums.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad to see ADA finally take this venture, it is definitely a step in the right direction to allow us [the hobbyists] to interact more directly with the Amano and co. In addition it provides interesting insight and helpful tips.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting Jeff, I just stumbled across the link on your site. Awesome reading. It's really cool to get an English translation - I've already learned sooo much!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Nice work. Will take me some reading...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Amano actually asked a few of us why this site wasn't getting more traffic. We told him we thought it was just a publicity issue more-so than a content issue.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I think this is a great website. I found it a little awhile ago, and spent quite a bit of time looking through the galleries. My only complaint about the site was that on the "News" page, none of the book Download or For Sale links work on the right. Not even the one that says, "You can download the pdf files by clicking below address."

I really like the "Ask Amano" feature.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Glad to hear it. Amano is very much wanting to get a better understanding of the US market and what sorts of ideas and needs we have. He expressed this personally to me repeatedly in Atlanta.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I would like to see it cover all of his products in full detail on what they really do. and the filters how and why he builds them up like he does with the filter media's. plus cover the overall long term life of the display tanks he has. plus how to keep algae out. As a tank ages different problems develop. I would like to see how he really deals with his tanks that are over a year old.



jsenske said:


> You got to check out the online Aqua Journal if you have not already! ADA asked me to gather feedback as well regarding the types of information and topics everyone wants to see covered, so let me know!
> 
> http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

arowanaman said:


> I would like to see it cover all of his products in full detail on what they really do. and the filters how and why he builds them up like he does with the filter media's. plus cover the overall long term life of the display tanks he has. plus how to keep algae out. As a tank ages different problems develop. I would like to see how he really deals with his tanks that are over a year old.


Some detailed information is on the website already about the substrates, lighting and cube gardens. I'm hoping the fertilizers and other products will be soon to come. Find the "Notes" link for the nice detailed articles. It was also really helpful to hear him explain some things in person at the AGA Convention.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bookmarked! Thanks, Jeff!


----------

